
AWS Aurora entry-level pricing cut to $30/mo ($24/mo for reserved) - talawahdotnet
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/03/amazon-aurora-cuts-entry-level-pricing-in-half-with-support-for-t2-small-instances/
======
talawahdotnet
Aurora now supports db.t2.small instances which means that you can now try it
out for just $30/mo ($0.041/hr x 24 x 30.5) or $24/mo if you opt for a no-
upfront-fee 1 year Reserved Instance. A more highly available two
instance/Multi-AZ setup would cost you twice as much. This comes on the heels
of the previous price drop from $200+/instance to $60/instance when they
announced support for db.t2.medium instances in November last year.

Straight up MySQL RDS is still cheaper at approx $25/mo for db.t2.small and
$12.50/mo for a db.t2.micro instance (not supported by Aurora). But since
Aurora data is stored redundantly and recovery happens automatically, even a
single instance setup is probably better that what a lot of people are running
now.

AWS claims automated recovery times of 15 mins for a single instance and less
than 60 sec for a Multi-AZ configuration[1]. Seems like this entry level
Aurora instance should be a no-brainer for anyone running MySQL RDS on a
db.t2.small instance in a production-like environment today without high-
availibility.

Full pricing list here:
[https://aws.amazon.com/rds/aurora/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/rds/aurora/pricing/)
[1]
[https://aws.amazon.com/rds/aurora/faqs/](https://aws.amazon.com/rds/aurora/faqs/)

